# no co2 carpet plant



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Monte Carlo is a nice choice. I have mine growing without CO2 while shaded by floaters in a 5 gallon.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Java moss isn't really that great for carpeting as it is long and spindly, Riccia is a battle of you vs. its desire to float, glosso is a weed and often grows up if in lower lighting.

Yah, I think monte carlo sounds the best.


----------



## yrral (May 13, 2014)

Monster Fish said:


> Monte Carlo is a nice choice. I have mine growing without CO2 while shaded by floaters in a 5 gallon.


I know one store might have it in my area but not in quantity. How much did you start with and how much has it spread?


----------



## cjstl (Mar 4, 2013)

Java moss is too messy for a carpet. I'm having fantastic luck with staurogyne repens. Mine has taken a few months, but it is getting there with no CO2. Just Flourish Root Tabs and medium light. You can also speed the process if you clip and re-plant, but I've been lazy and I'm just letting it do its thing. You can buy s. repens at Petsmart now. One $8 bag will go a long way.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

I started with maybe 3-4 sprigs about 5-6 months ago. Right now it's covering an area that's about 1x6" in the front of my tank.


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

Monte Carlo is great, but how about utricularia graminifolia? Grows well without co2.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Default said:


> Monte Carlo is great, but how about utricularia graminifolia? Grows well without co2.



Say that to my UG that isn't growing well at all T_T


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

HybridHerp said:


> Say that to my UG that isn't growing well at all T_T


What kinda substrate are you using? I grow them in fluorite and aquasoil - as well as soil/peat in emersed. I find acidic substrate is the way to go for them


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

yrral said:


> I want to create a carpet for an 8 gallon shrimp tank. I narrowed it down to Java moss, Riccia, Monte carlo or glosso. I know growth will be slow without co2, but I want your opinions and your experiences with the plants.


Hi yrral,

Micranthemum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' is certainly an option as is Helanthium tenellum, the Pygmy Chain Sword. Two different looks.

M.u. 'Monte Carlo'









Helanthium tenellum (grass-like foreground plant)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Default said:


> What kinda substrate are you using? I grow them in fluorite and aquasoil - as well as soil/peat in emersed. I find acidic substrate is the way to go for them



Sand and organic potting mix submerged

Going to try and grow some emersed in aqua soil as well


----------



## Default (Jan 10, 2014)

HybridHerp said:


> Sand and organic potting mix submerged
> 
> Going to try and grow some emersed in aqua soil as well


Hmm, odd, how long have you had it for? Takes a long time for them to settle in.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

A few months now
Most of it melted initially 

What I have left is a few strands...it's small to the point where I can't tell if it's spreading or not


----------



## yrral (May 13, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi yrral,
> 
> Micranthemum umbrosum 'Monte Carlo' is certainly an option as is Helanthium tenellum, the Pygmy Chain Sword. Two different looks.
> 
> ...


Wow, those look great. I think I will give dry start a try. When I do transfer it to the submerged phase, how will the plants do in adjusting to the change?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

yrral said:


> Wow, those look great. I think I will give dry start a try. When I do transfer it to the submerged phase, how will the plants do in adjusting to the change?


Hi yrral,

What has worked well for me in transitioning plants from emersed to submerged growth (or vice versa) is to maintain high humidity when they are emersed. That way the cuticle layer of the leaves stay as thin as possible the the transition has a much greater probability of success. Here is a copy of an article on emersed grown plants that I did our our GSAS newsletter on the subject. 

The majority of the plants in this tank were grown emersed and then planted in this 10 gallon, low light (PAR=25), non-co2 tank and they all converted very well.


----------



## Marimos (May 17, 2014)

You could always try christmas moss or fissidens. Right now I have a large area of my tank covered by christmas moss. At first it looked hideous but nice it started growing in by itself it looks great now.


----------

